

Snowden’s Leaks: NSA Hacked into Al Jazeera’s Communications Systems - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/09/snowdens-leaks-nsa-hacked-into-al-jazeeras-communication-systems.html

======
ArabGeek
Where is free media advocacy by the US while it spies on them? do not news
organizations have the right to protect their sources?

